# Schneller Zugriff auf S5/S7 Daten (VB,Excel,C++, Delphi,C#)



## Anonymous (12 Oktober 2005)

go*PLC ist eine Softwarekomponente, die die unterschiedlichen PC-Zugriffsmethoden auf Siemens-SPSen (S5, S7 und Kompatible) in einfachster Weise integriert. Dabei können Sie auf Datenbausteine, Ein- und Ausgänge, Merker, Zähler und Timer sowohl lesend als auch schreibend zugreifen.

go*PLC unterstützt folgende Datenübertragungswege:
- MPI
- S7-Funktionen (Ethernet)
- Fetch/Write  (Ethernet)
- RK512
- AS511 
- SEND/RECEIVE-Schnittstelle (ISO-On-TCP, UDP, 3964R)

go*PLC minimiert Ihren Programmieraufwand aus folgenden Gründen erheblich:
• Die Konfiguration der Verbindungsparameter erfolgt übersichtlich im Eigenschaftendialog der Komponente
• Die zu überwachenden Prozessvariablen werden in einer externen Konfigurationsdatei angegeben, die Sie mit Excel
oder mit einem mitgelieferten Konfigurationstool direkt aus einem S7-Projekt erzeugen können.

• go*PLC arbeitet ereignisgesteuert und liefert Ihrer Anwendung neue Daten nur dann, wenn sich der Wert einer der
überwachten Prozessvariablen geändert hat.
Wie einfach das ist, sehen Sie anhand der mitgelieferten Beispielprogramme.
Weitere Infos und Demoversion gibt's unter:
http://www.langner.com/php/nav_2/nav_2_11/nav_2_11.htm

Oder von sales@langner.com


----------



## lorenz2512 (13 Oktober 2005)

Hallo,
so von Weitem macht das alles einen guten Eindruck, aber nun die immer aktuelle Frage: was kostet eine S5 Version und was eine S7 Version?, denn damit steht und fällt die ganze Sache.


----------



## Anonymous (14 Oktober 2005)

*Preisliste zu go*PLC*







*Keine Laufzeitgebühren*
go*PLC wird pro Entwickler lizensiert. Für die erstellten Anwendungen fallen keine Laufzeitgebühren an.

*Ein-Entwickler-Lizenz für S7* 
(beinhaltet die Verbindungsarten S7-Verbindung über Ethernet, Fetch/Write, MPI über Siemens-PC-Adapter, UDP, ISO-on-TCP, Industrial Ethernet Powerpack)
 2.500 EUR

Wartungsvertrag (jährlich)
 375 EUR

*Ein-Entwickler-Lizenz für S5* 
(beinhaltet die Verbindungsarten AS511 (PG-Schnittstelle), RK512, 3964R, Fetch/Write, ISO-on-TCP, UDP
 2.500 EUR

Wartungsvertrag (jährlich)
 375 EUR

*Ein-Entwickler-Lizenz für S7+S5* 
Lizenz für einen namentlich zu nennenden Entwickler, ("named user license")
 4.000 EUR

Wartungsvertrag (jährlich)
 600 EUR

*Fünf-Entwickler-Lizenz für S7*
Lizenz für fünf namentlich zu nennende Entwickler, ("named user license")
 6.250 EUR

Wartungsvertrag (jährlich)
 900 EUR

*Fünf-Entwickler-Lizenz für S5*
Lizenz für fünf namentlich zu nennende Entwickler, ("named user license")
 6.250 EUR

Wartungsvertrag (jährlich)
 900 EUR

*Fünf-Entwickler-Lizenz für S7+S5*
Lizenz für fünf namentlich zu nennende Entwickler, ("named user license")
 10.000 EUR

- Wartungsvertrag (jährlich)
 1.500 EUR

Mehr zum Thema finden Sie unter folgenden Links

Weitere Infos zu go*PLC

Download einer kostenlosen Demoversion





--------------------------------------
Langner Communications AG
Eulenkrugstraße 27
D-22359 Hamburg
Tel.: 040-60 90 11-0
Fax: 040-60 90 11-11
info@langner.com
http://www.langner.com
-------------------------------------


----------



## Anonymous (18 Oktober 2005)

*goPLC*

Hallo,

sieht ja ganz gut aus. Hat das was mit LUCA zu tun oder ist das eine komplett eigene Schiene?

WK


----------



## Anonymous (18 Oktober 2005)

Hallo,

go*PLC ist ein eigenständiges Produkt nur für den Bereich "Industrielle Datenübertragung". Es basiert aber auf den LUCA-Klassen, genauer gesagt auf der ObjectLUCA-Klasse "VSxPLC" für die Anwendungsprotokolle (Fetch/Write, S7Funktionen, RK512 und den Klassen "RFC1006", "3964R" (SEND/RECEIVE-Schnittstelle) und "Vas511Ext" (S5 PG-Schnittstelle). 

go*PLC enthält nur die Komponenten, die für die Datenübertragung mit SPSen notwendig sind und ist dadurch übersichtlicher und einfacher in der Verwendung als LUCA (mit seinen über 70 Protokollen).

LUCA (Windows- u. Linuxversion) bietet aber für Softwareentwickler auch weiterhin das komplette Programm zur Datenübertragung: 
- SPS (S5, S7, Vipa, Berthel, Allen Bradley) und Feldbus
- Messaging (SMS, Email, Fax usw.)
- Datenübertragung (TCP, UDP, ISDN, Asynchrone serielle Schnittstelle usw.)





--------------------------------------
Langner Communications AG
Eulenkrugstraße 27
D-22359 Hamburg
Tel.: 040-60 90 11-0
Fax: 040-60 90 11-11
info@langner.com
http://www.langner.com
------------------------------------


----------



## Markus (19 Oktober 2005)

ist der zugriff auf db´s mit dem attribut "unlinked" möglich?
also db´s die nicht im arbeitsspeicher der cpu liegen sonder nur auf der mmc?

das kann bisher noch kein mir bekanntes tool und wäre für mich sehr wichtig...


----------



## Anonymous (19 Oktober 2005)

*Zugriff auf DB's*

Hallo,

der Zugriff ist z.Z. nur auf DB's möglich, die im CPU RAM vorliegen. Bei entsprechende Nachfrage nach der genannten Funktionalität könnte man das sicher ändern.


----------

